# Emotiva XPA-2 compared to Krell KAV 2250



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Has anyone had a chance to listen to both of these amps? I have only
lived with the KAV 2250 for a short time. The Emotiva has good reviews and
I like the power. Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

personally I doupt that there is much audibly different between the two. Both are made by excellent manufacturers.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Tony. Yes Krell is great but oh so pricey. The Emotiva has a great price point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If your looking to buy one or the other the Emotiva is hard to beat.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have not heard the Krell amps, but I own a pair of XPA-1's from Emotiva and I find it hard to believe it gets any better. They are pushing a pair of Martin Logan Prodigy's... one of the most difficult speakers there is to drive.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I have not heard the Krell amps, but I own a pair of XPA-1's from Emotiva and I find it hard to believe it gets any better. They are pushing a pair of Martin Logan Prodigy's... one of the most difficult speakers there is to drive.


Sonnie,
I had the Krell KAV 2250 driving a pair of Martin Logan Aeon i for a year while and I loved it.. I since sold the Logans and the krell and had other speakers for a spell. I am now going back to ML and I wanted a powerful amp like the Krell. The Emotive XPA-1 looks good also.

I am getting a pair of ML Sources and hope to one day move up the line to the Spires, so I wanted an amp that was up to the task. The XPA-2 looks like great amp and at that price its hard to ignore.
Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't seen ML's as low as they are now in forever... remarkable deals on used models at Audiogon.

I don't think you will go wrong with Emotiva... they are a class act with a LOT of satisfied owners.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As a fellow Martin Logan owner, along with Sonnie, I will echo his sentiments about Emotiva being a suitable amplifier for ML's. I would definitely recommend the XPA-1 or XPA-2 as these are both truly high current amplifiers.

I am quite fond of Krell, but was not a huge fan of the KAV Series in terms of value. Unlike the earlier KSA Series and the current FPB Series, the KAV Series are not Class A Amplifiers and did not share the same massively overbuilt build quality. The KAV Series, to me, were Krell's way of getting into the middle priced arena of Power Amplifiers and allowed them to be sold at places like the now defunct Tweeter/Sound Advice Stores. As opposed to super high end emporiums. Part of me felt that the KAV Series traded on Krell's reputation to sell amplifiers that, while much more reasonably priced, did not follow Krell's traditional values.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies guys! I just purchased an XPA-2, and My Logans are ordered can't wait!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Greg, which Martin Logans did you order? Also, congratulations on the XPA-2. I really think you are going to love it.
I see now you ordered Sources. Sorry I missed that.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats... :T

I look forward to hearing your impressions on the XPA-2.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow! This is great news Greg. Congratulations! :T

* By the way Sonnie, Mark from Australia would like to get in touch with you, concerning your Onkyo TX-NR906 in combination with your Emotiva XPA-1 mono blocks.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

The beast has arrived! This is one impressive looking and well built amp! Unfortunately my speakers are not here yet so I can't hear a thing!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congratulations. Have you unboxed the beast? Hopefully, your Martin Logan's will be arriving soon.
The combination should really sound great and if you get upgradeitis, the Sources make for excellent Surround Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks JJ. Yes I unpacked it and placed it in the rack. and you mean when I get upgradeitis 
I hope to have Vantages or Spires depending on available $$ in about a year or so.
If I like this amp as much as I think I will, I will look to get my hands on a pair of XPA-1


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Greg, you are well on the path towards audio bliss. Though honestly, the XPA-2 is powerful enough to drive the Vantages or Spires. Not that extra power ever hurt anything.....
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

greglett said:


> The beast has arrived! This is one impressive looking and well built amp! Unfortunately my speakers are not here yet so I can't hear a thing!


Lol, I guess not. No other set of speakers hiding somewhere in your home or garage? Just temporarily...


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

greglett said:


> If I like this amp as much as I think I will, I will look to get my hands on a pair of XPA-1


Do you live in a Mansion?


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Lordoftherings said:


> Lol, I guess not. No other set of speakers hiding somewhere in your home or garage? Just temporarily...


Actually I have a pair of these pro speakers my brother left at my house.
I am going to get the cables needed to hook them up from him today and fire it up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Lordoftherings said:


> Do you live in a Mansion?


No. Why? I like monos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Be careful... even a good amp will not make a bad pair of speakers sound good.


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Be careful... even a good amp will not make a bad pair of speakers sound good.


That's true. I expect nothing great from those speakers.
lol.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Be careful... even a good amp will not make a bad pair of speakers sound good.


A really powerufl amp could blow bad speakers apart, therefore silencing them, which to me would sound better than listening to bad speakers...addle:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With them being Surround Speakers, at least it will not have as huge of an impact on the overall sound.
If they are really subpar, I would definitely trim down the levels on them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

greglett said:


> Actually I have a pair of these pro speakers my brother left at my house.
> I am going to get the cables needed to hook them up from him today and fire it up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Excellent! 



greglett said:


> No. Why? I like monos.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No problemo with Monos amigo. 

* Just maybe they are too overpowering for you room's size? 
I would get more subwoofers myself.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

glaufman said:


> A really powerufl amp could blow bad speakers apart, therefore silencing them, which to me would sound better than listening to bad speakers...addle:


Lol, true, but usually you get good quality amps to match high resolution speakers, right?


----------



## greglett (Dec 10, 2006)

Lordoftherings said:


> Excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well its not just the power. I like the idea of having a, amp for each channel abd putting the amp 
Close to the speakers. I don't think I will need a sub for my small room.
When I had the Aeon I no sub was needed, I will hear how the source
performs soon enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

greglett said:


> Well its not just the power. I like the idea of having a, amp for each channel abd putting the amp
> Close to the speakers. I don't think I will need a sub for my small room.
> When I had the Aeon I no sub was needed, I will hear how the source
> performs soon enough.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Perfecto.


----------

